# What is the best dog food kibble? (In your OPINION)



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Just trying to get a consensus of people's opinions. State the brand and variety please and why.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> Just trying to get a consensus of people's opinions.


Good luck with that. It's a bit like asking everyone to agree on the best breed.

Preferences will be based on quality, price, availability, taste (if you have a dog that cares - mine don't) and limited personal experience.

I happen to feed Solid Gold Wolf King. I seriously doubt that it's the very best kibble out there, but it looks good and I can always find it - even at PetCo (and they have a limited selection of premium kibbles.) Both dogs scarf it up, but these are the same dogs that will eat a sofa. I've feed Purina One and Canidae ALS and really couldn't complain about either one. If budget became a major concern, I'd go back to either one.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Good start, that's exactly what I want. The reasons why people choose a certain product over another.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I was happy with Nature's Variety Prairie, altho the price has gone up just recently, making it kind of over the top.
DJ didn't eat it real well, but he didn't any kibble real well.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I feed taste of the Wild and Evo. I tend to bounce back and forth a bit. It works for me and my dogs. I have also fed Canidae, Fromm, Solid Gold, Chicken Soup. I think they are all pretty good foods. I just like how my current dogs are doing on Taste of the Wild and Evo. They are in good weight, have excellent coats, bright eyes etc... I think the best kibble is the one that your dogs do the best on. 



> Good luck with that. It's a bit like asking everyone to agree on the best breed.


No point arguing that, we all know that would be the Rottweiler.  lol just kidding, no flames please.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

The best kibble is the one your dog does best one, I totally agree, that's why I'm asking everyone's opinions. I really don't know what my dog does best on.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Like RonE said, good luck. As for what I feed, Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison. However not by choice. I am not a big fan of LID formulas unless it is absolutely necessary. In my case, it is. My dog is protein sensitive (not allergic), meaning that there are very few things he can actually eat anymore. For example, he can't eat any natural digestible chews any more (like beef chews, pig ears, hooves, tendons, etc.) In the past my dog has been on, Solid Gold Wolf King, California Natural Chicken and Rice, Cal Nat Herring and Sweet Potato, Innova Large Breed, and Natural Balance Potato and Duck, Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish, Addictions dehydrated Fig and Venison as well as NRG. Not to mention process of elimination raw diets. So far this food is the only thing that works for him. Therefor I must feed it. Not that I think it's horrible, it's just so low in protein...

As for my choice of dry.... too many to chose from, but I would pick grain free. Raw would be my first choice. Fresh cooked would be my second. Tinned Ultra premium grain free, would be my third.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Inga said:


> No point arguing that, we all know that would be the Rottweiler.  lol just kidding, no flames please.


I think the rottweiler is underrated.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Why grain-free? Because of allergies? If my dog has no allergies to grain, would she eventually have allergies if fed dog food with oatmail, barley, etc?


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I like the idea of grain free, IMO grains just aren't needed in a dogs diet & serve mostly as a filler in foods. However, grain free is quite a bit more expensive than other kibble.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Inga said:


> No point arguing that, we all know that would be the Rottweiler.  lol just kidding, no flames please.


Okay, Inga... you just keep telling yourself that. *pats hounds* 

I feed Honey Taste of the Wild. It's affordable, widely available and she does great on it.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

rosemaryninja said:


> Okay, Inga... you just keep telling yourself that. *pats hounds*
> 
> I feed Honey Taste of the Wild. It's affordable, widely available and she does great on it.


What formula of Taste of the Wild?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Right now she's on Pacific Stream, but we rotate.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I feed Zoey Nutrisource small breed puppy food and in another month I'll be rotating the Nutrisource Pure Vita line into her diet.. I plan on doing all three, the chicken and brown rice, the duck and oatmeal, and the salmon and potato.. to give her some variety and keep her from getting sick of eating the same thing over and over. 

I chose this brand because it's made localy (the factory is 30 min from my home) all their ingredients come from the USA, and they have WONDERFUL customer service. Wonderful. Obviously the ingredients and how much Zoey likes the food played a roll in the choice also. If I lived in a larger community though, I might choose something different, like Wellness.. But I'm quite happy with the nutrisource.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for your input, keep the comments coming everyone!


----------



## Eva (Nov 18, 2008)

I feed Chicken and Turkey EVO.
I love the ingredients in Orijen as well but Todd doesn't digest it as well as EVO.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

I read the label on everything, my favorites are Chicken soup, Natural balance, innova ( including california natural and sometimes healthwise), solid gold. These are my personal favorites because they are available locally. Affordability plays in as well. Lamaderm is avail in wal mart now, and I would probably buy that if I could not get a hold of any of the others. Based on ingredient/ price ratio, Chicken Soup is the brand I feed most often.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

On paper, I really like Taste of the Wild. I started my puppy out on the Wetlands formula, but unfortunately it hasn't been working so well. She seems to have lost interest in the taste, and I think it's too much protein for her. Also, I've been told that the calcium/phosphorus ratio is wrong for a large breed puppy. I'm seriously considering switching to Wellness Super5Mix Large Breed Puppy.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

I've been looking at Fromm's Surf and Turf formula. It has a good amount of protein at 30% and the calcium and phosphorus levels are just about right, plus it's grain-free.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

PureMutt said:


> Why grain-free? Because of allergies? If my dog has no allergies to grain, would she eventually have allergies if fed dog food with oatmail, barley, etc?


Grains are actually really hard for dogs to digest and assimilate. Whole grains are preferred to fractioned grains because they hold higher nutrient levels, but either way both are still difficult to digest. The same goes for humans. We have a hard time digesting or assimilating grains, and if we can benefit from them they usually are ground or de-hulled. When it comes to pet food and having grains in it, it's a way to minimize the meat protein and maximize the dogs "fullness", kinda like making the dog feel full.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, that makes perfect sense.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

RonE said:


> Both dogs scarf it up, but these are the same dogs that will eat a sofa. .


 LOL You always make me laugh!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

HersheyPup said:


> LOL You always make me laugh!


Thanks, but I wasn't being funny.










(It was a grain-free sofa.)


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

HA! Grain-Free?? I think there's "wood grains" in that sofa...


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

PureMutt said:


> HA! Grain-Free?? I think there's "wood grains" in that sofa...


Grandpaw Ron must not have had his glasses on...


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

RonE said:


> Thanks, but I wasn't being funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy Couch!!!! Um that's amazing!  That reminds me of that scene in Anchor Man when Ron Burgundy (hmm another Ron?) is talking to his dog Baxter and he says "You ate a whole cheese wheel and pooped in the refrigerator? Wow! That's AMAZING! I'm not even mad!"


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

Those dogs were probably just telling you it was time for a new couch..lol


Ok, I am no expert with dog foods but I am trying to learn. I am learning the most with what my store sells. I work at Petco so I am learning the most about the foods there, although I have fed my dog other foods in the past.

I don't think there is a best. If you came to me at work and asked I would say Wellness Core. It is grain free and has a nice amount of meat in it. But WOW, its expensive. I can't afford it for my dogs, my big dog would go through the 26 pound bag like nothing. Yeah 26 pounds is the biggest bag we carry and its like 56.99 or something like that. Maybe it I had chihuahuas or something 

For a decently priced food I would say Natural Balance Ultra. Thats what I feed right now. 

I would like to try taste of the wild and other foods that petco does not carry. 

The best kibbled food is the one with the best ingrediants that you can afford. 

I agree with what was previously mentioned though. In order I would say the best is:

1. Raw
2. Home cooked
3. Grain Free high quality premium kibble


----------

